# Controlar luces mediante un ordenador.



## kyx (Feb 11, 2009)

Buenos dias, estoy intentando conseguir controlar, vía portatil, un sistema de iluminacion de por lo menos 3 focos. El  problema está en que no se me ocurre como hacerlo. Mi idea sería poder enceder, apagar y regular las luces.
 Cualquier idea es bien recibida, muchas gracias, saludos.


----------



## tempelton (Feb 11, 2009)

Yo te propondría hacerlo por medio de un pic y el puerto serie RS232 del pc. Pulsando la tecla del teclado que quieras puedes activar cualquier puerto del pic a través de dicho puerto serie.
¿Lo quieres hacer tipo dimmer o un tipo todo o nada?
Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 11, 2009)

Si lo querés hacer todo/nada. Yo te puedo ayudar a hacerlo a través de USB.


----------



## kyx (Feb 12, 2009)

Gracias por la rapidez. Pues me interesaría tipo dimmer. Si agradecería que me explicaseis como hacerlo o algun tipo de tutorial, porque estoy bastante perdido. Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 12, 2009)

y controlarlo tipo dimmer ya no se como se hace , pero si querés eso te lo dejo a vos y yo te doy el enlace donde explico el tema del USB: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-dispositivos-traves-modulo-usb-pic18f2550-17458/


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 12, 2009)

kyx, hay varias discusiones en el foro sobre el diseño y construcción de dimmers, solo hay que usar el buscador.

Saludos.


----------

